# Potential Cross Reference info for Diesel Oil and Fuel Filters



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow a Shortstar! One of my favorite of all GM engines. I drove an Intrique with one back in the day and was truly impressed. 

No worries about our little diesel. Almost all of it is shared with GM Europe, with the exception of emissions equipment.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Wow a Shortstar! One of my favorite of all GM engines. I drove an Intrique with one back in the day and was truly impressed.


What did you like about it? Mine burned a lot of oil as it got older, and was mated with a bad (weak) transmission. Over all Oldsmobile had a lot of great features and a price point in the Intruge, but reliability and finish were lacking.


----------

